# Odinstårnet - the former landmark of Odense, Denmark



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Between 1935 and 1944 there was at Odense Odinstårnet, the second tallest construction accessible vor visitors in Europe









Odinstårnet (177 metre high)

Weblink http://www.odinstaarnet.dk/


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

I once saw a documentary about that tower.. it was interresting. in that documentary they said that there was som plans to rebuild it? hehe..


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

/\ i hope so ... i dont really like that tower ... it looks sort of boring


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

There were some plans to rebuild it in the 80s, but they got dropped again, and some other plans proposed a 400 m. (!!) tower, but that never got close on being realised.

The tower was build from left overs from the construction of the old "lillebælt bridge", so that might explain the rather odd design.

The view was fantasitc though.  My grandfather told me before he died...


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

i always wanted to see that tower...it doesn't look that tall.

why it was dismantled?


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

/\ It was blown up by a small group of Danish nazi sympathizers.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

/\ For what cause?


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

/\ Revenge/anger because Danes had been doing a lot of sabotage.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It would be cool if it would be rebuilt.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Why was Odinstårnet not rebuilt after World War II? Was there no requirement for a TV Tower at Odense?


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

/\ I don't think it was used as a TV tower, it was just an observation tower with restaurent. It was build because there was a lot of leftover materials from the contruction of a steel bridge (Lillebeltsbroen).


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

I do not believe that Odinstårnet was used for TV transmissions, because TV was in its childhoods, when it was built and as I know there were no TV transmiussions at Denmark before World War II at all. But from its design, it would be well usable for this and perhaps there were already some plans for this before its destruction!

However its construction could have been used for carrying a long wire antenna for medium wave transmission.

Why was there so much leftover materials from the contruction of Lillebeltsbroen?


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

I just read a bit more about it, and I'm now 100 % sure it wasn't a TV tower, cause TV in Denmark didn't start before the 1950s. It was made just for the purpose of being an observation tower (with it's 3 resaurants). 

It turns out the tower was made from the huge steel tubes they used to pour the pillars for the bridge in.

There are a bunch of photos HERE

Today they have actually build a small model of the tower in Odense (12 m tall), and I think some people still wants to see the real one get rebuild.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Its pinnacle would be ideal for mounting transmission antennas for FM-Radio and TV









Pinnacle of Odinstårnet 

And I believe the tower was very popular at Danemark, as this picture may show


----------

